# Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?



## Elliot (23. September 2003)

Hallihallo!

Ich habe (angesichts der anscheinend nahenden Meerforellen-Herbst-Saison) mal wieder eine Frage. Zerstört man mit  Sbirolinos geflochtene Schnur?
Bisher, also bei meinem ersten Versuch mit dem Sbirolino, hatte ich aus Angst vor Schnurbruch zwischen meine geflochtene Hauptschnur und Vorfach ein Stückchen (ca. 1,5 m) Monofil gebastelt, auf das ich den Sbirolino aufgezogen habe. Mit dem Werfen haute das zwar soweit noch ganz gut hin, aber insgesamt fand ich meine Konstruktion doch recht tüddelig. Und wenn dann da vorne mal noch die erhoffte Meerforelle dranhängt, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich sie zum Kescher kriegen würde. ;+ (Leider bin ich seinerzeit leer ausgegangen und konnte das nicht nachprüfen...  )
Ist Eurer Meinung nach die geflochtene robust genug für den Sbirolino oder sollte ich dann lieber monofile Schnur verwenden? 
Schonmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Tips! :m

Elliot


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2003)

Hi Elliot...klar kannst Du geflochtene Schnur verwenden, aber ich rate Dir nicht unbedingt dazu. Der Vorteil des (fast) direkten Köderkontaktes, der beim Spinnfischen auf Distanz ganz klasse ist, wirkt sich beim Spirofischen eher negativ aus. Bei vorsichtigen Bissen hat eine monofile Schnur immer noch einen gewissen Puffereffekt, der manchmal entscheidend sein kann. Bei dem direkten Kontakt, den die geflochtene Schnur bietet, kann es pasieren das Du Bisse zwar spürst, aber der Fisch im selben Moment merkt das da etwas nicht stimmt....und schon isser wech....bei Dorsch mag das ganze ja noch klappen, aber die Mefo kann da schon ganz schön launisch sein. Allerdings kenne ich da einen Spezi, der fischt seine Spirumontage mit der Fireline....(allerding ist das Vorfach auch aus 3 mtr. Monoschnur) vielleicht kommt aus der Richtung wieder eine ganz andere Aussage :q 
Ich denke, dass jeder da so seine Vorlieben und Erfahrungen hat.
Meine Meinung kennst Du jetzt jedenfalls #h


----------



## Maddin (23. September 2003)

Fühl ich mich jetzt angesprochen;+ :q 

Ich denke Schmunzeldrache hat eher Angst den Fisch durch Bruch der aufgerauten Geflochtenen zu verlieren. Ich fische schon lange mit der Methode, aber ich habe noch nie festgestellt, dass meine Fireline unter dem Sbiro gelitten hat. Natürlich fasert sie mit der Zeit aus, aber das habe ich beim Fischen mit dem Blinker auch. 

Mit dem vorgeknüpften Stück Mono habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht....obwohl Topknoten ist genau da der Bruch entstanden (zum Glück beim Auswurf). Seitdem lasse ich das lieber sein. Die Geflochtene ist doch zu "scharf" für die Mono...

Das 3m Vorfach benutze ich aus dreierlei Gründen:

1. Es vertüddelt sich weniger als wenn man ein kürzeres Vorfach nimmt (meine Erfahrung)

2. Die Forelle sieht das Vorfach nicht so gut

3. Der Puffereffekt, wie von Vossi beschrieben

Und du kannst übrigens auch klasse mit einer 3m Spinnrute mit einem 3m Vorfach fischen...alles reine Übungssache. Ich mach das Vorfach immer so lang wie die Rute ist. 
Also Sbiro auf die Geflochtene...kleine Perle...dann der Wirbel. Einige benutzen auch ein Stück Silikonschlauch um den Schlag des Sbiros beim Auswerfen auf den Wirbelknoten abzufedern. Das wird alles bis zur Rutenspitze hochgedreht. Dann nehme ich die Rolle mit dem Vorfach-Mono...kleine Schlaufe...in den Wirbel einhängen und bis zum Griffende abspulen. Am Ende eine Angeltages ist das Vorfach wesentlich kürzer, da man ja des Öfteren die Fliege wechselt und ein Stückchen Schnur abschneidet. 

Als Vorfach-Mono nehme ich Flour Carbon von DEGA. Ist auch beliebt bei Fliegenfischern, günstig und vor allem unter Wasser fast durchsichtig!


----------



## Elliot (24. September 2003)

Moinmoin!
Jawoll, besten Dank für die hilfreichen Ratschläge! 

@Dorschdiggler:
Eigentlich war meine Sorge tatsächlich mehr, daß die Geflochtene wegen des Sbirolinos bricht, aber auf jeden Fall viel danke! Ich werde es mal mit der Montage a la Maddin probieren. 
Wegen der Schnurdehnung: Werden Fliegen denn soviel vorsichtiger genommen als Blinker/Wobbler?

@Maddin:
Genau so isses, ich hätte mit vostellen können, daß die geflochtene Schnur auf die Scheuerei des Sbiros mit Abwurf desselben reagiert. Aber nu kann ich ja beruhigt sein...
Drei Meter Vorfach hatte ich mir schon zum vorigen Versuch gebastelt. (Hab' ich von Deiner bzw. Eurer Internetseite abgeguckt, vielen Dank auch dafür...)
Mit dem (bei mir auf beiden Seiten mit Wirbeln) vorgeschalteten Mono-Stück kam die ganze Montage dann auf ca. 4,5 (nicht einkurbelbare) Meter, was mir an meiner 3m-Spinnrute ungünstig lang vorkam. Umso besser, daß die Fireline robust genug ist. Nochmal danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Maddin (24. September 2003)

> Hab' ich von Deiner bzw. Eurer Internetseite abgeguckt, vielen Dank auch dafür...


Danke für das nette Feedback!



> Werden Fliegen denn soviel vorsichtiger genommen als Blinker/Wobbler?


Würde ich nicht sagen. Kommt auch ein bißchen auf das Fliegenmuster drauf an....der Forelle bekannt/unbekannt.....sind die Fische in Beißlaune, oder wollen sie nur "spielen"...... Wenn die Wassertemperatur stimmt und die Fische fit ohne Ende sind, dann kann es auch mal ganz gut knallen in der Rute. Neben dem Mono-Vorfach als Puffer ist aber auch die Rute und die gut eingestellte Bremse zu beachten.


----------



## Elliot (25. September 2003)

Alles klar, Rute und Bremse müßten wohl O.K. sein, denke ich. Praxistest wird hoffentlich Näheres ergeben...


----------



## Broesel (25. September 2003)

Moinsen,

ich persönlich nehme zum Sbirolinofischen lieber ne Monofile, und vor allem eine weiche Rute...und zwar eine ganz stinknormale Matchrute. Das funzt mit Half-Sinks bis 12 gr. (mehr fische ich nicht) ganz hervorragend. 

Wie Maddin oben schon beschrieb, spielen die Jungs gerne mit dem anderen Ende, bevor sie es komplett ins Maul nehmen. Ich will damit sagen, der Fisch verspürt so gut wie keinen Widerstand bei Mono und Matchrute. Im Gegensatz dazu verschwindet der Streamer bei Geflochtener bei der geringsten Bewegung...bzw. der Fisch wird mißtrauisch.

Hat der Fisch den Streamer, Twister oder dergl. genommen, merkt man am anderen Ende, wie die Rute sich anfängt zu krümmen...ein geiles Feeling...:q

Ich denke eine Geflochtene ist zum Spinnen besser geeignet, das mache ich nämlich auch mit ihr....aber Sbiro??..nene...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. September 2003)

gut gesacht Herr Bröselsen...aber sach ma...hast Du Dich verirrt ??? oder warst Du die letzten Wochen immer zum Fischen :q


----------



## Maddin (26. September 2003)

> Im Gegensatz dazu verschwindet der Streamer bei Geflochtener bei der geringsten Bewegung...


Sehe ich nicht so. Sbirolinofischen ist nicht nur monotones Einholen. Langsam, schneller, Richtung wechseln...absinken lassen...so siehts aus. Und da spüre ich mit der Geflochtenen jeden Biss. Der Anhieb auf weite Distanz ist sicher und sitzt, wenn die Forelle die Fliege genommen hat. Und auf weite Distanz kommt man auch mit einem 12g-Sbiro. Beim Fischen auf Hornhecht mit Sbiro könnte ich deine Bedenken teilen, da wird ja nun mal fix eingeholt.....ne Monofile wäre da besser.


----------



## Broesel (26. September 2003)

> Und da spüre ich mit der Geflochtenen jeden Biss.



jau Maddin, das stimmt...aber jeder extrem vorsichtig "nippelnde" Fisch merkt auch sofort einen Widerstand und könnte mißtrauisch werden. Das ist mit Mono und feiner Rute nicht der Fall. 

Desweiteren kannst gerade mit feinem Gerät den Sbiro extrem langsam und "spielend" führen. Mit Geflochtener gehts eigentlich nur etwas "ruckig", da jede Bewegung sofort übertragen wird.

Aber ist ja auch egal. Jeder, wie er es für richtig hält...:m 


@Dorschdiggler,

nö...ich hab mich nicht verlaufen. Nur zur Zeit etwas wenig Zeit...chronisch 6-7 Tage-Woche...wie sehne ich endlich mal wieder ein ruhiges WE an der Küste daher...:c...ich will MEER!!!


----------



## carpi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

HI
Hab noch eine Frage zum Spiroangeln mit Streamer ( noch nie gemacht)
Auch wenn heir schon længer nichts mehr los is =)

also:
Wie genau sieht meine Monatge dazu aus? ich hab ein schwimmenden Spiro und nen Schwimmende Streamer...
irgendwo muss da doch noch Blei rein oder??


----------



## Rosi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

carpi, da muß kein blei zwischen. fädle es genau so auf, wie von maddin am 23.09.2003 um 20,52 uhr beschrieben|supergri

ich habe damit auch sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht, also einige meerforellen gefangen. nach dem (schwimmenden) sbiro habe ich allerdings 2 perlen gefädelt und eine gut sichtbare, große perle vor den sbiro (dann sieht man besser wo er im wasser schwimmt).

die lauftiefe bestimmst du mit dem gewicht vom streamer und der einholgeschwindigkeit. je langsamer eingeholt wird, um so tiefer schwimmt der streamer.


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

ja ich hab doch garkeine lauftiefe! mein Streamer schwimmt doch auch!


----------



## Rosi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

wenn du weiter unten fischen willst, mußt du einen streamer verwenden, der einsinkt. obwohl die allerwenigsten streamer schwimmend sind. hast du ihn schon mal untergetaucht?


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

ja =) deswgeen weiss ich ja dass er schwimmt =)))

danke fuer die Antworten


----------



## Rosi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

es gibt schwimmende und sinkende streamer/ trocken und naßfliegen. wenn du dir einen gekauft hast der schwimmt, dann kannst du höchstens einen halbsinkenden sbiro benutzen, damit der untergeht.

wenn du tiefer fischen willst, solltest du dir einen sinkenden streamer kaufen oder eine naßfliege.


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

Ja aber ein halbsinkender oder sinkender Spiro bringt doch auch nichts wenn der steamer schwimmt? an nem 3m Vorfach.. so tief ist die Kueste ja auch nicht =)
Aber ich hab ja mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass der Streamer ja ueber die oberflæche schlittern soll!

vielen dank ich probiers einfach mal


----------



## Rosi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

du bist mir ein süßer:q was du alles rausfindest.

wenn der halbsinker untergeht (langsam bis zum grund) und es ist 3m tief, dann muß das vorfach eben nur 2,50m lang sein, damit der streamer einen halben meter unter der wasseroberfläche bleibt. bei strömung, wellen und leichtem zug, denn du mußt ja durch langsames einholen auf "tuchfühlung " bleiben, wird er allerdings etwas höher laufen, also näher an der oberfläche.

wenn du dir einen popper kaufst, einen schwarzen streamer mit einem dicken kopf, dann solltest du folgendes wissen: der popper wurde entwickelt um an der wasseroberfläche zu randalieren (aufmerksamkeit erregen). er wird schlitternd im wasserfilm gezogen und manche machen dabei auch geräusche. denn sein einsatz ist in der dunklen nacht, im weiten meer, wo vielleicht eine meerforelle vorbei kommen könnte, zufällig. meerforellen wollen dann aber was von der oberfläche und nicht nen halbem meter darunter. das wäre unnatürlich und verjagt sie eher.

wenn du einen hecht damit fangen willst, gibt es viel bessere streamer und alle gehen unter.

wenn du einen


----------



## Juletrae (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

Die Zigarre ist ein Oberflächenstreamer. Er ist dafür gedacht eine möglichst auffällige Figur direkt(!) an der Oberfläche zu machen.
Wenn du tiefer Fischt wird das im Sommer nix!

Halbsinker deshalb weil er untergeht und nicht an der Oberflche furcht wie deine Fliege.
Ansonsten kann es passieren das die Fische deinen Sbiro attackieren. Dann bringt nur noch ein kräftiger Zug etwas um die Fliege an die Stelle zu bringen wo der Fisch kurz vorher deinen Sbiro attackiert hat. Hat mir in Norwegen einige gute Saiblinge gebacht.​


----------



## Juletrae (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

Kann es sein das das Thema grad in zwei Threads behakt wird...
Na ja egal...
Die Zigarre gehört nach oben.​


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*



Rosi schrieb:


> meerforellen wollen dann aber was von der oberfläche und nicht nen halbem meter darunter. das wäre unnatürlich und verjagt sie eher.


 
Wieso ist das unnatuerlich wenn ein Fischchen ein halben m unter der Oberflæche schwimmt? Ein streamer soll doch ein Fischchen nachbilden oder lieg ich falsch?

Allerdings sieht die Forelle ihn bedeutend besser wenn sie unterm streamer schwimmt.. also im Kontrast zum Himmel/Mond....|bla:

jab ok.... also tu ich quasie mit nem sinkedem Sbiro auch niemand einen gafallen??


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Die Zigarre ist ein Oberflächenstreamer. Er ist dafür gedacht eine möglichst auffällige Figur direkt(!) an der Oberfläche zu machen.
> 
> Wenn du tiefer Fischt wird das im Sommer nix!​
> Halbsinker deshalb weil er untergeht und nicht an der Oberflche furcht wie deine Fliege.
> Ansonsten kann es passieren das die Fische deinen Sbiro attackieren. Dann bringt nur noch ein kräftiger Zug etwas um die Fliege an die Stelle zu bringen wo der Fisch kurz vorher deinen Sbiro attackiert hat. Hat mir in Norwegen einige gute Saiblinge gebacht.​


 
Hm alles klar... es ist nich unbedingt schlechter schwimmende zu benutzen?? weil ich hab im mom nur socleh =)
wenn ich einen sinkenden sbiro hab und evt. ueber eine Forelle hinweg fischen wuerde, wuerd ich sie ja vorher schon mit der schnur und dem sinkendem sbiro verkraulen |bla: oder?? teoretsich zumindest lol

ach ich probiers einfach

dank euch


----------



## Juletrae (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

Ich fühle mich nicht verstanden.
Egal....
Mach mal und berichte dann.​


----------



## ich fang dich (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

hat jemand ein bild von soner "zigarre" ???


und weis wer, wo ich das ding herbekomme???


ich will im sommer nach schweden... und habe noch keinen einzigen köder...


----------



## Rosi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

das ist schon richtig, ein streamer stellt in der regel ein fischchen dar. in dem falle aber nicht. eine zigarre stellt ein unbestimmtes objekt dar, welches die meerforelle zum beißen reizen soll. eher in der art eines insektes, welches todkrank auf der meeresoberfläche paddelt.
wenn die meerforellen nachts so nahe an den strand kommen, dann hat das einen grund. sie suchen insekten von der wasseroberfläche und rechnen nicht mit kurz darunter schwimmenden , kleinen fischen. vor allem nicht mit solchen, die dicke köpfe haben und rumlärmen. aber es gibt natürlich auch immer ausnahmen.


----------



## Juletrae (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*







Die rechte ist ne Zigarre.


----------



## Rosi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

ein link dazu

http://www.kruse-leutner.de/_fishing/pages/01_kunstkoeder/07_fliegen_streamer/zigarre.htm


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> hat jemand ein bild von soner "zigarre" ???
> 
> 
> und weis wer, wo ich das ding herbekomme???
> ...




Moin #h


Das Bild hast Du ja schon  Die bekommst Du in jedem gutsortierten Angelladen dies- und jenseits der Grenze :m


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

Tja - da war Rosi wieder einmal schneller |supergri


----------



## Rosi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

die linke ist auch ein goiles teil!


----------



## carpi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*



Juletrae schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht verstanden.
> 
> Egal....
> Mach mal und berichte dann.​


 
Ne habs schon verstanden =)) meine antwort war bisschen komisch ok...

Wie gesagt ich probiers erstmal =) is ja schon morgen und dann schrieb ich nochmal =)


----------



## Juletrae (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sbirolino auf geflochtener Schnur?*

Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg!​


----------

